# SNUS



## Hooked (13/10/21)

Has anyone tried Snus, *specifically the tobacco-free ones?*


----------



## Stew (13/10/21)

Tobacco or nicotine free? Mine are 4mg fast release. They make me feel quite Nauseous. I only put it in my mouth for a very short time and have to take it out very quickly. I get the same with Nicorettes. Will take some on an aeroplane with me in the near future where it may be beneficial and try it again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/10/21)

Loooooong before vaping I purchased a tin to use while flying to our honeymoon destination. To be honest, for me it did nothing. I still craved a cigarette while using it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/10/21)

baksteen8168 said:


> while flying to our honeymoon destination. To be honest, for me it did nothing. I still craved a cigarette while using it.




Most of us crave a cigarette *after* using it on our honeymoon. Surprised that your bride didn't mind. Anyway, each to his/her/their own.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/10/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Most of us crave a cigarette *after* using it on our honeymoon. Surprised that your bride didn't mind. Anyway, each to his/her/their own.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (13/10/21)

Once. I really didn’t enjoy the experience and would have enjoyed it even less had I not been pretty pished at the time.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------

